# Ym2210



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Ym2210 I've started hearing a taping on right side of engine. Does the injector pump tap?
I did paint and reinstall hood,fenders and skirts. I thought it may be sheet metal tapping somewhere and haven't had anytime to run it down..
I just wanted to ask so I'd know..😇


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Did some squirrels make a nest inside? 
With the hood up, do the squirrels keep tapping? If they do, to what music? LOL


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

ROFL!!!
B I've went threw all the post. And thought I'd had alot of great laughs. And here you go...
No squirrels Sir 🤔


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think it is normal for the injection pump to tap. It has rollers that are in constant contact with the camshaft and really no internal clearances that should cause tapping. You have described the noise as something new. Might try something like this to pinpoint. Mechanics Stethoscope (harborfreight.com)


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

winston said:


> I don't think it is normal for the injection pump to tap. It has rollers that are in constant contact with the camshaft and really no internal clearances that should cause tapping. You have described the noise as something new. Might try something like this to pinpoint. Mechanics Stethoscope (harborfreight.com)


I had some time today, so i got her running and the only thing i could think is to adjust the vavles again..Question how often / or how many times should the valves be adjusted after installing the head again?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> I had some time today, so i got her running and the only thing i could think is to adjust the valves again..Question how often / or how many times should the valves be adjusted after installing the head again?


Normally 2X. 20hrs and 50hrs. Unless it was done badly.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

My opinion, adjust after head installation and forget it. However, if you have the rocker arm cover back off to check torque on head there would be no harm in checking but i doubt very seriously you will find more than .001" difference. Just basing this on experience.


----------

